
Sacha Baron Cohen Interview Turned Over to the FBI Over Fears of Pedophile Ring - laurex
https://www.indiewire.com/2018/12/sacha-baron-cohen-cut-interview-fbi-pedophile-ring-las-vegas-1202030461/
======
Johnny555
The government shut down Backpage and Craigslist personals because they were
supposed conduits for sex trafficking (which seems like it'd make those sites
and easy source to find the perpetrators), and here they were presented with
video evidence of suspected child sex trade, yet they declined to pursue it.

Is the government interested in stopping this behavior, or just pushing it
farther underground and out of sight (yet still accessible to those with
enough money and/or power)?

~~~
zzzcpan
A government claims to fight sex trafficking because it's a good excuse that
appeals to people's emotions to consent to its abusive behavior and ever
extending power over people. It's sort of like a weapon against public
opinion, not an attempt to stop any of it.

------
zaroth
There’s a reason hearsay evidence is generally not admissible to establish the
truth of what was said. Because people lie all the time, for any reason or no
reason at all.

Asssuming this even happened, it’s a lot more likely the concierge was trying
to entrap or blackmail Sacha than it is that Sacha stumbled upon an
underground pedophile ring on the first concierge he interviewed. But Cohen
admitting the player got played isn’t such a great story.

For all we know this is just more guerrilla marketing for the show. It’s not a
crime to lie to the public about reporting something to the FBI.

Without a quote from the FBI confirming an investigation was opened and closed
there is no actual story here that is fit to print. If there even was an
investigation, the fact that it was closed substantiates Cohen having been
played, and not a grand conspiracy.

------
klyrs
tl;dr:

> “And this concierge had said that he’d worked for politicians and various
> billionaires. But in the end the FBI decided not to pursue it.”

Uhhhh... right. I'm sure those statements don't have a causal relationship
whatsoever.

